# Forum > Play-by-Post Games > Finding Players (Recruitment) >  TSR's Marvel Superheroes?

## PinkSpray

Anyone have these rules? Advanced set? I'd like to run this with the Random-Generation rules. Just to see how much fun we can have with crazy superheroes players didn't anticipate. If there's interest I can list the number and type of random rolls. 

Anybody?

----------


## Rook.Gamer

> Anyone have these rules? Advanced set? I'd like to run this with the Random-Generation rules. Just to see how much fun we can have with crazy superheroes players didn't anticipate. If there's interest I can list the number and type of random rolls. 
> 
> Anybody?


I assume youre talking about FASERIP



I have a copy of these rules around somewhere.  I assume youre not planning on using the expanded powers book



Either way Im thinking Im in.  Ill find my books and figure out what the list of rolls are in the advanced book and put together another post with those if thats good with you?  


*Spoiler: Rolls*
Show



Origin
[roll]1d100[/roll] (table on page 5)

Primary Attributes (table on page 6 based on origin)
Fighting [roll]1d100[/roll]
Agility [roll]1d100[/roll] 
Strength [roll]1d100[/roll]
Endurance [roll]1d100[/roll]
Reason [roll]1d100[/roll]
Intuition [roll]1d100[/roll]
Psyche [roll]1d100[/roll]

Secondary Attributes
Health = F+A+S+E
Karma = R+I+P

Resources start at Typical (modified by Origin) and then [roll]1d100[/roll] on the ability modifier table on page 6

Powers, Talents and Contacts (table on page 7)
Powers [roll]1d100[/roll]
Talents [roll]1d100[/roll]
Contacts [roll]1d100[/roll]

Then you roll for individual powers once you have a number from table 7.

----------


## Rook.Gamer

Origin
(1d100)[*21*] (table on page 5)

Primary Attributes (table on page 6 based on origin)
Fighting (1d100)[*98*]
Agility (1d100)[*87*] 
Strength (1d100)[*10*]
Endurance (1d100)[*48*]
Reason (1d100)[*19*]
Intuition (1d100)[*54*]
Psyche (1d100)[*94*]

Resources start at Typical (modified by Origin) and then (1d100)[*48*] on the ability modifier table on page 6

Powers, Talents and Contacts (table on page 7)
Powers (1d100)[*78*]
Talents (1d100)[*31*]
Contacts (1d100)[*4*]

----------


## CardTrick

The only really bad thing about the UPB character creation (IMO, of course) is that it not only uses but heavily uses column 2 (like a third of all hero characters made with UPB creation), which in the Player's Book isn't used for heroes at all. Column 2 is frequently nigh unplayable.

*Edit:* Interested, if this goes forward. Random roll one character using PB and one character using UPB rules?

----------


## Rook.Gamer

4 power rolls

#1 (1d100)[*34*]
subtable (1d10)[*4*]

#2 (1d100)[*100*]
subtable (1d10)[*5*]

#3 (1d100)[*32*]
subtable (1d10)[*5*]

#4 (1d100)[*11*]
subtable (1d10)[*4*]

2 talent rolls

#1 (1d100)[*18*]
subtable (1d10)[*7*]

#2 (1d100)[*63*]
subtable (1d10)[*3*]

----------


## Rook.Gamer

*Spoiler: Powers*
Show

 Powers

1 (34/4) Energy Control - Electrical Manipulation 
(1d100)[*98*]
2 (100/5) Body Alterations/Defensive - Absorption 
(1d100)[*28*]
3 (32/5) Energy Control - Light Manipulation
(1d100)[*23*]
4 (11/4) Movement - Leaping
(1d100)[*77*]

----------


## TerrickTerran

I'll post interest. Had fun the last time I played it.

----------


## Seandiggersby

I never got a chance to play this system but I always thought the random character generation seemed fun so I'm interested.

----------


## RossN

I've never actually played but always thought this looked a fun system and I'm interested in seeing what I roll!  :Small Smile: 

Origin: (1d100)[*94*] =_ Robot_

Primary Attributes (table on page 6 based on origin)
Fighting (1d100)[*35*] = _Good_
Agility (1d100)[*55*] = _Remarkable_
Strength (1d100)[*37*] = _Good_
Endurance (1d100)[*10*] = _Poor_
Reason (1d100)[*80*] = _Incredible_
Intuition (1d100)[*29*] = _Good_
Psyche (1d100)[*94*] = _Amazing_

Resources start at Typical (modified by Origin) and then (1d100)[*80*] on the ability modifier table on page 6 = _Excellent_

Powers, Talents and Contacts (table on page 7)
Powers (1d100)[*36*] = _3/4_
Talents (1d100)[*81*] = _3/4_
Contacts (1d100)[*85*] = _2/5_

----------


## RossN

Power Rolls

#1 (1d100)[*100*] = _Body Alterations/Defensive_
subtable (1d10)[*9*] = _Recovery
_
#2 (1d100)[*93*] = _Body Alterations/Defensive_
subtable (1d10)[*2*] = _Body Armour_

#3 (1d100)[*39*] = _Energy Control_
subtable (1d10)[*10*] = _Gravity Manipulation_

Talents

#1 (1d100)[*20*] = _Weapon Skills_
subtable (1d10)[*5*] = _Thrown Weapons_

#2 (1d100)[*15*] = _Weapon Skills_
subtable (1d10)[*3*] = _Thrown Weapons_

#3 (1d100)[*58*] = _Professional Skills_
subtable (1d10)[*1*] = _Law_

----------


## CardTrick

Little concerned the OP hasn't been on in like a week. 


Origin
(1d100)[*61*] (table on page 5) = Hi-Tech

Primary Attributes (table on page 6 based on origin)
Fighting (1d100)[*74*] = Good
Agility (1d100)[*9*]  = Poor
Strength (1d100)[*43*] = Good
Endurance (1d100)[*13*] = Typical 
Reason (1d100)[*20*] = Typical + 2CS = Excellent
Intuition (1d100)[*9*] = Poor
Psyche (1d100)[*32*] = Typical 

Secondary Attributes
Health = 8+3+8+5 = 24
Karma = 16+3+5 = 24

Resources start at Typical (modified by Origin) and then (1d100)[*3*] on the ability modifier table on page 6 = Good (per Hi-Tech)

Powers, Talents and Contacts (table on page 7)
Powers (1d100)[*25*] = 3/4
Talents (1d100)[*40*] 2/5
Contacts (1d100)[*29*] 1/4

----------


## CardTrick

Okay, this is a comically bad character so far. 

Power
#1 (1d100)[*62*] = Distance Attacks
subtable (1d10)[*3*] Ice Generation
#2 (1d100)[*40*] Energy Control
subtable (1d10)[*3*] Electrical Manipulation
#3 (1d100)[*66*] = Distance Attacks
subtable (1d10)[*5*] Energy Generation

Talents 
#1 No Roll - Professional Category (per Hi-Tech) 
subtable (1d10)[*4*] = Business/Finance
#2 (1d100)[*85*] = Scientific Category
subtable (1d10)[*7*] = Genetics

----------


## CardTrick

Power Ranks

#1 (1d100)[*80*] Incredible Ice Generation
#2 (1d100)[*93*] Amazing Electrical Manipulation
#3 (1d100)[*99*] Monstrous Energy Generation
#4 (1d100)[*22*] Remarkable Body Armor (-1CS of Ice Generation rank, misread it and thought I needed to roll rank).

----------


## CardTrick

Body Armor Ability Modifiers

Fighting (1d100)[*67*] +1CS, Excellent
Agility (1d100)[*80*] +2CS, Good
Strength (1d100)[*19*] No Change, Good
Endurance (1d100)[*36*] No Change, Typical 

So, Ice Generation, Ice-Based Body Armor, Electrical Manipulation, and Energy Generation with Genetics as the science behind it. 

A fairly scrawny nerd with some kind of super-solid state matter bio-armor that messes with electromagnetic fields?

----------


## BananaPhone

Piqued my curiosity. I have no idea what any of these rolls mean (for now), but I am drawn to the the flame of dice rolling like the human moth that I am...

Origin
(1D100)[*65*] (table on page 5) - High Tech. Didn't know I could "choose", before rolling. If I can I'd rather Altered Human.

Primary Attributes (table on page 6 based on origin)
Fighting (1D100)[*95*]
Agility (1D100)[*43*]
Strength (1D100)[*82*]
Endurance (1D100)[*85*]
Reason (1D100)[*31*]
Intuition (1D100)[*98*]
Psyche (1D100)[*6*]

Resources start at Typical (modified by Origin) and then (1D100)[*43*] on the ability modifier table on page 6

Powers, Talents and Contacts (table on page 7)
Powers  (1D100)[*36*]
Talents  (1D100)[*94*]
Contacts  (1D100)[*12*]

WiP

This char is being made under the assumption I can change out High Tech for Altered Human.





*Spoiler*
Show

Fury




*Fury
Lisa Hawkins*

*F*  I (95)
*A * EX (43)
*S*  I (82)
*E*  I (85)
*R* GD (31)
*I*  AM (98)
*P* TY (16)

*Health:* 140
*Karma:* 66
*Resources:* Typical
*Popularity:* 5

*Known Powers:*

*Body Armor:* 
Fury's irradiated body gives her Unearthly Body Armor (98) against physical attacks and Incredible (78) against any Energy attack.

*Earth Control:*
Fury has Excellent Earth Control, being able to manipulate minerals, earthly and rock formations that have not been to heavily processed.

*Rotting Touch:*
Fury can consciously emit radiation from her body, causing a Rotting Touch (Feeble) effect on whatever she comes in contact with.

*Talents:*

*Martial Arts A:* 
Lisa has a 5th Dan Black Belt in Judo, having practiced since she was 6 years old and winning several regional championships. This skill is ingratiated into her muscle memory to the point that when she assumes her Fury form she uses her incredible strength and agility in conjunction with her skill to brutal effect, enabling her to take on much stronger and tougher opponents. 

*Scientific Skill: Physics and Archaeology:*
Lisa has a Masters in Physics and a Masters in Archaeology, working in a niche field of researching the ruins of ancient and advanced civilisations. 

*Other Skill: Repair/Tinkering:*
Lisa has a knack for repairing and tinkering with mechanical devices, partly due to the influence of her mechanic father growing up and picking up skills during field trips in her own profession.

*Contacts:*

None.

*Background:*

----------


## BananaPhone

Powers:
Power 1:  (1D100)[*49*]
Subtable:  (1D100)[*28*]
Power Rank:  (1D100)[*13*]

Power 2:  (1D100)[*99*]
Subtable:  (1D100)[*17*]
Power Rank:  (1D100)[*60*]

Power 3:  (1D100)[*7*]
Subtable:  (1D100)[*26*]
Power Rank:  (1D100)[*67*]

Talents:
Talent 1:  (1D100)[*96*]
Subtable:  (1D10)[*7*]

Talent 2:  (1D100)[*79*]
Subtable:  (1D10)[*9*]

Talent 3:  (1D100)[*29*]
Subtable:  (1D10)[*1*]

----------


## BananaPhone

Sorry, screwed up power roll:

Power 1:  (1D100)[*84*]
Subtable:  (1D10)[*9*]
Power Rank: (1D100)[*4*]
- Rotting Touch at crap rank.
Power 1:  (1D100)[*19*]
Subtable:  (1D10)[*2*]
Power Rank:  (1D100)[*25*]
- Earth Control at excellent rank.
Power 1:  (1D100)[*100*]
Subtable:  (1D10)[*2*]
Power Rank:  (1D100)[*98*]
- Defensive body control - body armor at unearthly rank.


Talents are Martial Arts A, Scientific skills of physics and computers, Repair/tinkering and Archaeology.

Quite an eclectic mix...

----------


## BananaPhone

And one more talent I forgot to roll for.

Talent 4: (1D100)[*84*]
Subtable: (1D10)[*8*]

----------


## RossN

Power ranks:

Recovery: (1d100)[*36*] - _Good_

Body Armour: (1d100)[*25*] - _Good_

Gravity Manipulation: (1d100)[*77*] - _Incredible_

I also better re-roll one of my talents since I rolled the same thing twice:

Talent: (1d100)[*59*] - _Professional_
Subtable: [roll1d10[/roll] - *sigh* I'll just use my subtable roll from the original ('5') giving me _Journalism_.

----------


## BananaPhone

I actually just got the books and saw that you can either randomly roll or choose (except for stats and power rank), hah. I rolled because it's what everyone else was doing. Would it be alright if I changed my origin to 'Altered Human', as I think I have a good stat range for a Hulk/She-hulk like character.

----------


## RossN

So I can't take a punch at all but fortunately I have armour and recover quickly. I'm smart and very strong willed and I can manipulate gravity. I can also throw weapons. 

Oh and I'm a robot of some sort.  :Small Eek:

----------


## TerrickTerran

Though I do hope this goes through, PinkSpray has not been on the site for a week and has games that apparently are marked closed.

----------


## PinkSpray

Sorry about the blip. Had a RL issue that left me in a bad spot. Finally got things settled so we're green.

Rook.Gamer you have a nice superhero at a glance. 

CardTrick we're not using the UPB unless someone wants to. It IS crazy but there's some powers there I like (Iron Will is amazing).

RossN has a workable cyborg. Right?

CardTrick your hero is .... there's some light there. I can see it. 

Bananaphone yes you can choose your Origin. U ok have a nice superhero there.

TerrickTerran roll up a superhero.

To Players: are there any MSH rules you want to houserule? My main houserule is Karma Rewards are DOUBLED. So fighting crime and dealing with personal stuff pays off better than normal. Also Charging is based on the higher of movement speed or Endurance. Player houserules?

I'll expect at least one post daily Monday-Thursday. Friday-Sunday is break time. I want to get this completed and four daily posts works.

I'd like trad superheroes but anti-heroes work for this. PvP is a thing as superheroes fight each other all the time. Not to kill or subdue but often to make a point. Afterwards they admit they (both) were wrong to repair the relationship. So. You're married.

If you want a power from the UPB just let me know. 

The setting will be the Fall of 2022 in Miami FLA. So crazy. The Avengers and S.H.I.E.L.D.  ignored Jurassic Park so your superheroes are the only answer. Florida is crazy and gets its own superheroes.

Bikinis. Hotrods. Cocaine. Cuba. Haiti. Everything crazy about Florida (please research it) is on the table. I haven't seen a comic book/series address superheroes in Florida. So. Let's go!

Ask me a question.

----------


## TerrickTerran

Origin
(1d100)[*97*]

Fighting 
(1d100)[*75*]
Agility
(1d100)[*37*]
Strength
(1d100)[*78*]
Endurance
(1d100)[*31*]
Reason
(1d100)[*99*]
Intuition
(1d100)[*24*]
Psyche
(1d100)[*94*]

Let's see what we get to start and roll some more afterwards

----------


## TerrickTerran

Well dang, those were some good rolls.

Powers
(1d100)[*37*]
Talents
(1d100)[*48*]
Contacts
(1d100)[*4*]

----------


## Rook.Gamer

Overall I think the randomness worked pretty well for my character - if we can use the UPB description of electrical control there are several option powers Id like to consider swapping out for the other powers I rolled. Like electrical generation, emergy body, energy sheath, carrier wave or energy path.  To give him a solid theme. 

Course I suppose he could also be tailored similarly around light control.

----------


## TerrickTerran

Well no contacts for me.  With my planned origin though that works out.  Lets see what powers come up

Power
(1d100)[*53*]
(1d10)[*2*]

Power
(1d100)[*33*]
(1d10)[*6*]

Power
(1d100)[*54*]
(1d10)[*6*]

Talent
(1d100)[*43*]
(1d10)[*8*]

Talent
(1d100)[*27*]
(1d10)[*9*]

----------


## TerrickTerran

Hmmm so body transformation, phasing, light control. Also acrobatics and tumbling. That should all work together.  Have something basic in mind just need to flesh it out.

----------


## Xavion

I'm definitely interested, designing characters around weird powers is something I'm always super into. Quite new to the system though, but good at picking them up quick.

*Spoiler: Rolls*
Show


Origin:
(1d100)[*90*] (table on page 5)

Primary Attributes (table on page 6 based on origin)
Fighting (1d100)[*97*]
Agility (1d100)[*39*]
Strength (1d100)[*47*]
Endurance (1d100)[*42*]
Reason (1d100)[*54*]
Intuition (1d100)[*40*]
Psyche (1d100)[*33*]

Secondary Attributes
Health = F+A+S+E
Karma = R+I+P

Resources: (1d100)[*3*]

Powers, Talents and Contacts (table on page 7)
Powers (1d100)[*28*]
Talents (1d100)[*92*]
Contacts (1d100)[*61*]

----------


## BananaPhone

If we rolled a power that's really out of sync with the rest, are we able to re-roll it (accepting the second) or choose a new one?

----------


## Xavion

Ok, so a high-tech hero. I'd pick Good resources for high-tech, even without seeing that roll. Only 30% to be better than the base and 50% to be worse is not good odds.

Power 1:
Category: (1d100)[*99*]
Listing: (1d10)[*9*]
Rank: (1d100)[*78*]

Power 2:
Category: (1d100)[*86*]
Listing: (1d10)[*3*]
Rank: (1d100)[*52*]

Power 3:
Category: (1d100)[*61*]
Listing: (1d10)[*8*]
Rank: (1d100)[*75*]

Talent 1:
Category: Forced scientific talent
Listing: (1d10)[*4*]
Rank: (1d100)[*86*]

Talent 2:
Category: (1d100)[*98*]
Listing: (1d10)[*6*]
Rank: (1d100)[*10*]

Talent 3:
Category: (1d100)[*40*]
Listing: (1d10)[*2*]
Rank: (1d100)[*48*]

Talent 4:
Category: (1d100)[*15*]
Listing: (1d10)[*3*]
Rank: (1d100)[*27*]

EDIT: Don't copy paste too mindlessly, talents don't have a rank.

So powers are Incredible Recovery, Remarkable Extra Body Parts, and Incredible Corrosive Missile, with talents of Biology, First Aid, Martial Arts B, and Throwing Weapons. This is a rather aggressive biologist so my thoughts turn the direction of Spider-Man-esque antics, although I've got to work out what to do with the body parts and bonus powers.

----------


## TerrickTerran

Remarkable Extra Body Parts just sounds amusing. Is the game ever going to go anywhere though?

----------


## Rook.Gamer

I had started to give up on it I am definitely still interested.

----------


## TerrickTerran

Alas unless we find someone else to run it, it's likely dead. PinkSpray hasn't been on since August.

----------


## Phantom Genius

Terrick, if you don't mind my saying, I think your body armor isn't at Unearthly. If you rolled a 98, it's Amazing according to Column 4. 

I'm chiming in as an interested player or Judge if you're desperate.

----------


## TerrickTerran

That was BananaPhone not me. I never got around to marking what was what on my character.

----------


## Rook.Gamer

Phantom Genius I dont know about everyone else but I think we are definitely in the neighborhood of desperate for a Judge.

----------


## Phantom Genius

> That was BananaPhone not me. I never got around to marking what was what on my character.


100% true, sorry. You were the one with phasing, which makes me a little nervous. 




> If we rolled a power that's really out of sync with the rest, are we able to re-roll it (accepting the second) or choose a new one?


I'd say one reroll per player is fair, for something way off the norm or useless, like Feeble Rotting Touch.


So far I am a big fan of "Remarkable Extra Body Parts." I'm hoping that's 30 extra teeth or vertebrae. :Belkar:

----------


## TerrickTerran

I'd be fine with swapping out phasing for something else.

----------


## Rook.Gamer

My character as rolled: 

*Spoiler: Sheet*
Show



Origin: Altered Human

Primary Attributes (still have to add +1 cs for altered human)
Fighting Am 46
Agility In 36
Strength Pr 3
Endurance Ex 16
Reason Ty 5
Intuition Ex 16
Psyche In 36

Resources Ty 5

Powers

Electrical Manipulation Am 46
Includes power level resistance to electricity
Absorption (Electricity) Gd 8
Light Manipulation Gd 8
Leaping In 36

Talents

Fighting Skills: Blunt Weapons 
Professional Skills: Pilot

Contacts

None



But I would like to use the optional powers listed for electrical control in the ultimate powers book to replace Light Manipulation and Leaping with Energy Path and Electrical Generation.  Then to utilize the blunt weapons skill and high fighting rank I would focus his electrical generation to contact only so he would use a pair of supercharged (+2 cs) batons to fight Rather than relying on his Pr strength.

----------


## BananaPhone

> I'd say one reroll per player is fair, for something way off the norm or useless, like Feeble Rotting Touch.



That would be preferable, yes hah. I think I had some type of she-hulk character going.

----------


## Phantom Genius

> That would be preferable, yes hah. I think I had some type of she-hulk character going.


Sounds cool. Go ahead and throw a few more d100s.

Rook, remind me what Energy Path does. If it's like Captain Marvel Rambeau, it's tough on the Judge.

----------


## BananaPhone

Re-rolling the Rotting Touch:

*Power:* (1D100)[*86*]
*Subtable:* (1D10)[*10*]
*Power Rank:* (1D100)[*84*]

Incredible Rank Health Draining touch. 

It's still a "touch", but a pretty nasty one. She's got grappling/Judo; grab someone with your Incredible health draining, do lots of damage and heals herself on top of her huge toughness. That's a pretty hefty combo.

----------


## BananaPhone

Reposting this char after re-rolling the crap power.


*Spoiler*
Show

Fury




*Fury
Lisa Hawkins*

*F*  I (95)
*A * EX (43)
*S*  I (82)
*E*  I (85)
*R* GD (31)
*I*  AM (98)
*P* TY (16)

*Health:* 140
*Karma:* 66
*Resources:* Typical
*Popularity:* 5

*Known Powers:*

*Body Armor:* 
Fury's irradiated body gives her Amazing Body Armor (98) against physical attacks and Incredible (78) against any Energy attack.

*Earth Control:*
Fury has Excellent Earth Control, being able to manipulate minerals, earthly and rock formations that have not been too heavily processed.

*Health Draining:*
Fury can consciously drain the health of those she touches, causing a Health Drain (Incredible) effect on whatever she is touching.

*Talents:*

*Martial Arts A:* 
Lisa has a 5th Dan Black Belt in Judo, having practiced since she was 6 years old and winning several regional championships. This skill is ingratiated into her muscle memory to the point that when she assumes her Fury form she uses her incredible strength and agility in conjunction with her skill to brutal effect, enabling her to take on much stronger and tougher opponents. 

*Scientific Skill: Physics and Archaeology:*
Lisa has a Masters in Physics and a Masters in Archaeology, working in a niche field of researching the ruins of ancient and advanced civilisations. 

*Other Skill: Repair/Tinkering:*
Lisa has a knack for repairing and tinkering with mechanical devices, partly due to the influence of her mechanic father growing up and picking up skills during field trips in her own profession.

*Contacts:*

None.

*Background:*

----------


## Rook.Gamer

Phantom Genius, Energy Path is a teleportation-like power where the hero transforms into a particular energy type and then zips to the location based on that energy type.  In the case of electricity he would be able to transform himself and up to power rank mass of stuff/people into electricity and travel through the electrical grid to a new destination.

----------


## Phantom Genius

> Phantom Genius, Energy Path is a teleportation-like power where the hero transforms into a particular energy type and then zips to the location based on that energy type.  In the case of electricity he would be able to transform himself and up to power rank mass of stuff/people into electricity and travel through the electrical grid to a new destination.


That works for me. Could you take a team of four? Or does it depend on how much they weigh?

----------


## Phantom Genius

> Re-rolling the Rotting Touch:Incredible Rank Health Draining touch. 
> 
> It's still a "touch", but a pretty nasty one. She's got grappling/Judo; grab someone with your Incredible health draining, do lots of damage and heals herself on top of her huge toughness. That's a pretty hefty combo.


That's a pretty nasty combo. Do you guys want to be villains instead? (You would all have to agree of course.)

----------


## BananaPhone

I'm fine with being either villains or heroes. Or maybe even just a team of rogues out for themselves. 

But maybe others would prefer more heroics as it's more accessible.

----------


## TerrickTerran

It would take some minor adjusting but I could probably play it either way.

----------


## Rook.Gamer

I have only ever played heroes so jumping over to villains is a bit much for me I think, but I guess I could be talked into being rogues. My character could be the get away driver

If I place the In 36 rolled for Leaping on Energy Path then hed be able to transport 1 ton on a green feat and up to 50 tons on a red feat.

----------


## TerrickTerran

I'm good with rogues and I'd probably play that better than straight villain.

----------


## Phantom Genius

> I have only ever played heroes so jumping over to villains is a bit much for me I think, but I guess I could be talked into being rogues. My character could be the get away driverÂ
> 
> If I place the In 36 rolled for Leaping on Energy Path then heÂd be able to transport 1 ton on a green feat and up to 50 tons on a red feat.


So we won't go hardcore villains, then. What do the four of you think about**:

1. Mercenaries
2. Bounty Hunters - rounding up villains because you get paid, not necessarily because you're heroic
3. Thunderbolts - no spoilers here, but you'd be bad guys pretending to be a team of super heroes for your own nefarious reasons. Rook might not even be in on it and just think you're all heroes. (Not sure exactly how that would go in the long term.)
4. Government agents sent abroad to handle what the CIA/NSA thinks are threats to democracy. IMF maybe?
5. Just be heroes, capturing not killing, posing for pictures with small children, outraging those that continually ask why you wear a mask. :Mitd:

----------


## BananaPhone

Mercs could work. We're just in it for the money. We're not out to hurt people, but we want to get paid lol. 

Or if people would rather a heroics game, I'm fine with that too.

----------


## Rook.Gamer

Obviously I am still leaning towards heroes. But I do find the idea of being superhuman bounty hunters an interesting setup.

----------


## TerrickTerran

I'm good with heroes.

----------


## Phantom Genius

Heroes it is. I was hoping to get Xavion to play as well, but he hasn't posted lately and he might not have seen my message.

Do you all want to stick with South Florida? NY has a lot more action and I know DC a lot better than FL, but anywhere is fine.

----------


## TerrickTerran

I'd go DC, NY, FL in that order.

----------


## BananaPhone

I'm good with where-ever :).

----------


## Rook.Gamer

Im good with NY or DC.

----------


## Xavion

Sorry about the lack of response, I often wind up only checking here like, once a week or less when I've got nothing going on that gives me a reason to pay attention to these forums ya know? And this had seemed kinda dead. Anyway, I'm around and up for it. I'll have to reread things, new to the system and all, but I'm interested.

My knowledge of specific locations in marvel comics lore can be kinda scarce, more knowledgable on particular heroes, so I don't really care on a location. I'll try and turn my rolls into a real character tonight.

----------


## Phantom Genius

Welcome back, Xavion!

Let's go with the four of you as a superhero team in DC.  That city doesn't have a set of Avengers or X-men so it seems ripe for some action. You're too powerful for street crime or even most threats to the government and I am not going to make this game political.  I'm leaning toward NOT having you be a part of SHIELD or the Secret Service either. 

Do you want to start kicking around character names and a team name?

----------


## TerrickTerran

I've got some more reading as well but I will be Selene an Olympian.  Team I'll take suggestions and go from there.

----------


## BananaPhone

So we're an established, new team?

My char's name is Fury.

For team names?

What about Nemesis? It means one that inflicts retribution or vengeance. Or what about The Horsemen?

Could give a character summary:

- Fury is an archaeologist, and possesses an alternate form that is incredibly strong and tough, capable of absorbing enormous amounts of damage in addition to draining the life of those she touches and also has a surprising degree of geomancy (a power her enemies often forget, or aren't expecting).

----------


## Rook.Gamer

Im still working on his name (always the hardest part for me) but Ive got most of his backstory figured out if not yet written up. 

As for a team name since were heroes in DC what about The Statesmen?

----------


## Phantom Genius

So far, I like Horsemen and I really like Statesmen.

----------


## TerrickTerran

Statesmen totally works for me.  Back in the day the Washington Senators were also known as the Statesmen.

----------


## Phantom Genius

> Statesmen totally works for me.  Back in the day the Washington Senators were also known as the Statesmen.


Perhaps you will have to do battle with the Anarchist group *Disunited States of Amerika!* Alaska will have cold powers, Texas will have heat powers, Cali will be huge, Delaware will be shrunken...

Miss Ouri will be your *ARCH*-Nemesis {Get it?}

----------


## Rook.Gamer

Wow - quite the villain ensemble there

----------


## BananaPhone

That is an imaginative enemy group, though I imagine there's plenty more dark humor jokes that could be afforded :P. 

The Statesmen though...hmmm, dunno it sounds a bit...pompous? I dunno, I guess it depends on what type of group we are and what we do. The Statesmen almost sounds like a villain group.

Should we create an OOC for this?

----------


## Phantom Genius

> The Statesmen though...hmmm, dunno it sounds a bit...pompous? I dunno, I guess it depends on what type of group we are and what we do. The Statesmen almost sounds like a villain group.
> 
> Should we create an OOC for this?


You are a very powerful group and probably deserve to be pompous. We are still in suggestion and negotiation mode, though, so let us know what you like.

Yes, yes we should. Are the characters almost done?

----------


## BananaPhone

I think mine is done.



For names, if the majority want The Statesman I'll go along with it!

I just did some google searches for some names:

- The Statesman (current favourite)
- The Horsemen.
- Alpha Flight (this is already the name of the Canadian team, but....I just foresee that causing a funny-for-the-audience rivalry).
- Alpha Unit.
- The Enclave.
- The Homelanders (this is Marvel, so The Boys doesn't count....but yeah, everyone will think of that lol)
- Rangers.
- Liberty Front (granted this sounds like a "freedom fighter" group name)
- Falcons.
- Centurions. 
- The Immortals. (kind of a tongue in cheek name for government bureaucracy)
- Watchdogs


Among others.

----------


## Rook.Gamer

Other than choosing his name I believe hes done.

----------


## Phantom Genius

> - The Homelanders (this is Marvel, so The Boys doesn't count....but yeah, everyone will think of that lol)
> - Rangers.
> - Liberty Front (granted this sounds like a "freedom fighter" group name)
> - Falcons.
> - Centurions.
> - The Immortals. (kind of a tongue in cheek name for government bureaucracy)
> - Watchdogs


I'm ok with any of these. Not so much on Alpha Flight.

Xavion are you still with us?

----------


## BananaPhone

Should we start a new OOC thread?

----------


## Phantom Genius

> Should we start a new OOC thread?


Sure, but I'd like to title it based on the team name...

----------


## Phantom Genius

Shall I just create an OOC for the Statesmen, then? If Xavion doesn't return, you will just be a power trio.  :Haley:  :Elan:  :Roy:

----------


## TerrickTerran

Fine by me.

----------


## Rook.Gamer

Yes I think thats good

----------


## BananaPhone

All gucci.

----------


## Phantom Genius

https://forums.giantitp.com/showthread.php?651678-Defenders-of-the-District-(MSH)-OOC&p=25639913#post25639913

I made the title sound like a comic book. Hope to see you all there. Xavion, you are still welcome to join. I really want to see Remarkable extra body parts.

----------


## BananaPhone

Lisa Hawkins - Fury
*Spoiler*
Show

Fury




*Fury
Lisa Hawkins*

*F*  I (95)
*A * EX (43)
*S*  I (82)
*E*  I (85)
*R* GD (31)
*I*  AM (98)
*P* TY (16)

*Health:* 140
*Karma:* 66
*Resources:* Typical
*Popularity:* 5

*Known Powers:*

*Body Armor:* 
Fury's irradiated body gives her Amazing Body Armor (98) against physical attacks and Incredible (78) against any Energy attack.

*Earth Control:*
Fury has Excellent Earth Control, being able to manipulate minerals, earthly and rock formations that have not been too heavily processed.

*Health Draining:*
Fury can consciously drain the health of those she touches, causing a Health Drain (Incredible) effect on whatever she is touching.

*Talents:*

*Martial Arts A:* 
Lisa has a 5th Dan Black Belt in Judo, having practiced since she was 6 years old and winning several regional championships. This skill is ingratiated into her muscle memory to the point that when she assumes her Fury form she uses her incredible strength and agility in conjunction with her skill to brutal effect, enabling her to take on much stronger and tougher opponents. 

*Scientific Skill: Physics and Archaeology:*
Lisa has a Masters in Physics and a Masters in Archaeology, working in a niche field of researching the ruins of ancient and advanced civilisations. 

*Other Skill: Repair/Tinkering:*
Lisa has a knack for repairing and tinkering with mechanical devices, partly due to the influence of her mechanic father growing up and picking up skills during field trips in her own profession.

*Contacts:*

None.

*Background:*

----------


## Phantom Genius

We have a small group of heroes defending DC and could use a couple more. Characters were rolled using TSR's MSH system, with Ultimate Powers and Ultimate Addendas allowed. If a character is garbage, toss it and roll another. If you have a fun character with one weird or worthless power/ability, everyone gets one re-roll.

Power levels should be Spider-Man level or so. Iron Man and Thor are too much. Daredevil is not strong enough.

----------


## CardTrick

I could try rolling up something else, my original was kind of a hot mess.

----------


## Phantom Genius

> I could try rolling up something else, my original was kind of a hot mess.


Please do. (Or just put 30 d100 here and I'll tell you what you get. I did that for a group whose powers were just appearing and it helped me balance and avoid unplayable combinations.)

----------


## CardTrick

I'll try a quick UPB creation. 

*Spoiler: rolls*
Show

Physical Form (1d100)[*54*]
Origin  (1d100)[*12*]
Fighting  (1d100)[*62*]
Agility  (1d100)[*31*]
Strength  (1d100)[*44*]
Endurance  (1d100)[*45*]
Reason  (1d100)[*67*]
Intuition  (1d100)[*97*]
Psyche  (1d100)[*100*]
Resources  (1d100)[*16*]
Popularity  (1d100)[*29*]
Weakness
- Stimulus  (1d100)[*95*]
- Effect  (1d100)[*49*]
- Duration  (1d100)[*9*]
Powers  (1d100)[*88*]
Talents  (1d100)[*21*]
Contacts  (1d100)[*35*]


*Spoiler: Results*
Show

Modified Human, Extra Parts (I'll choose which type based on what makes sense after powers)
Maturity (So, Like Stargirl's Shiv/Dragon Queen - implants as kid, developed them as a teen)
F: RM 
A: GD 
S: EX 
E: EX 
R: RM
I: AM
P: AM
Resources: PR (Reduced from TY for an additional Talent slot) 
Popularity: GD
Weakness: Finite Limit / Power Negation / Continous with Contact (Okay, I can work with that, I guess)
Powers: 8/10, Talents: 2/4 (upped from 1/4), Contacts: 1/4

----------


## CardTrick

Okay, 8 powers and two talents. 

*Spoiler: More Rolls*
Show

Power 1 
-Category (1d100)[*76*]
- Specific (1d100)[*70*]
- Rank (1d100)[*61*] 
- Finite Limit (1d100)[*77*] 

Power 2
-Category (1d100)[*57*]
- Specific (1d100)[*83*]
- Rank (1d100)[*64*]
- Finite Limit (1d100)[*48*] 

Power 3 
-Category (1d100)[*65*]
- Specific (1d100)[*21*]
- Rank (1d100)[*2*] 
- Finite Limit (1d100)[*36*] 

Power 4
-Category (1d100)[*87*]
- Specific (1d100)[*6*]
- Rank (1d100)[*21*] 
- Finite Limit (1d100)[*19*] 

Power 5
-Category (1d100)[*20*]
- Specific (1d100)[*100*]
- Rank (1d100)[*34*] 
- Finite Limit (1d100)[*88*] 

Power 6
-Category (1d100)[*74*]
- Specific (1d100)[*9*]
- Rank (1d100)[*64*] 
- Finite Limit (1d100)[*13*] 

Power 7
-Category (1d100)[*12*]
- Specific (1d100)[*79*]
- Rank (1d100)[*61*] 
- Finite Limit (1d100)[*24*] 

Power 8
-Category (1d100)[*35*]
- Specific (1d100)[*29*]
- Rank (1d100)[*16*] 
- Finite Limit (1d100)[*11*] 

Talent 1 (1d100)[*99*] 

Talent 2 (1d100)[*77*] 


*Spoiler: results*
Show

So that's... 
Stealth RM (36 uses), Spray RM (16 uses), Dangersense AM (8 uses) [rank raised to match Intuition], Control GD (8 uses), Vibration GD (36 uses), Armor Skin RM (5 uses), Radiowave Control RM (8 uses), and Exorcism GD (5 uses)

Okay, Control is a two-slot power, so I'll get rid of my worst roll for it. Exorcism is gone. Radiowave Control has to come with Radiowave Generation, which I guess I'll drop Spray for. It also has several Optionals, I like Carrier Wave for a movement power, so I'll drop Vibration for it. So that gives us. 

Stealth RM (36 uses), Radio Generation RM (16 uses), Danger Sense AM (8 uses), Control GD (8 uses), Carrier Wave GD (36 uses), Armor Skin RM (5 uses), Radiowave Control RM (8 uses)  

I will apply the Only Affects One Type of Character (Hi-Tech) limitation to Stealth, Control and Radiowave Control raising each to Amazing. Control will then be lowered to Remarkable by taking all three options manipulation, magnification/reduction, and negation. Danger Sense will be raised to MN by making it voluntary, and Armor Skin will be reduced to Good by making it the temporary variety and its the visually inorganic kind. And for the sake of making the finite limit easier to track Stealth is also voluntary.  So....

Stealth AM (36 uses), Radiowave Generation RM (16 uses) , Danger Sense MN (8 uses), Control-Technology RM (8 uses), Carrier Wave - Microwave Levitation GD (36 uses), Armor Skin - Visually Inorganic but Temporary GD (5 uses), Radiowave Control AM (8 uses) 

The only Extra Parts that makes sense with these powers is extra organs, so Health will be doubled. 

Talents will be Computers and Repair/Tinker. 

Contacts will be, I'm thinking the alien race that his extra organs that give him his super powers came from. 

So, basically wi-fi technomancer hero.

----------


## MutantDragon

I'll try and throw my hat towards this too. Truth be told, I almost applied the first time around and I've been eyeing it ever since.  :Small Big Grin: 

*Spoiler: Rolls*
Show


Physical Form: (1d100)[*48*]
Origin: (1d100)[*81*]
Fighting: (1d100)[*97*]
Agility: (1d100)[*10*]
Strength: (1d100)[*14*]
Endurance: (1d100)[*79*]
Reason: (1d100)[*94*]
Intuition: (1d100)[*24*]
Psyche: (1d100)[*32*]
Resources: (1d100)[*32*]
Popularity: (1d100)[*55*]
Weakness Stimulus: (1d100)[*47*]
Weakness Effect: (1d100)[*79*]
Weakness Duration: (1d100)[*52*]
Power, Talents, and Contacts: (1d100)[*8*]

----------


## MutantDragon

So...With that I have the modified human (organic) physical form which allows me to heal twice as fast but reduces powers known by 1. I also determine abilities off of column 1. I have the chemical exposure origin. My Fighting is AM, my Agility is PR, my Strength is TY, my Endurance is RM, my Reason is IN, my Intuition is GD, and my Psyche is GD. My resources are GD and my Popularity is EX. My weakness is energy depletion, leads to incapacitation, and it last for "contact" duration. I have 0 powers skills or contacts but I can trade resources for up to 3 on powers or talents and up to 2 contacts. Oh, I also have 80 Health and 42 Karma.

----------


## CardTrick

You might have more talents and contacts, if you read the second paragraph under power generation in the UPB it says they are rolled separately not collectively with powers.

----------


## Phantom Genius

> Exorcism is gone.


That's a shame. The silly part of me (a big part, ngl) would have enjoyed you exorcising demons and possessions with a blast of radio waves. "Iron Maiden says be gone!"

Looks good overall. Welcome to DC. Secret or Public ID? Where do you live?

----------


## Phantom Genius

> You might have more talents and contacts, if you read the second paragraph under power generation in the UPB it says they are rolled separately not collectively with powers.


Absolutely right. Make a roll for each. Remember the character has a re-roll once.

----------


## MutantDragon

Oh! I missed that somehow! I'll roll new talents and contacts then!

*Spoiler: Rolls*
Show

Talents: (1d100)[*31*]
Contacts: (1d100)[*57*]

----------


## MutantDragon

Ok, so I've got 1/6 talents and 2/6 contacts.

----------


## MutantDragon

Talent category: (1d100)[*79*]

Talent: (1d10)[*4*]

----------


## MutantDragon

Ok, so Im skilled in biology. Cool.

----------


## MutantDragon

I'll go ahead and trade two ranks of resources for one power.

*Spoiler: Rolls*
Show


Power Class: (1d100)[*9*]
Power: (1d100)[*21*]
Power Rank: (1d100)[*60*]

----------


## MutantDragon

Soooo...Excellent Hyper-Hearing?

----------


## MutantDragon

Ok...I don't think this guy would actually work as a hero. Sure, he's super smart and skilled at fighting, but he has one power that won't be helpful in a fight and his strength isn't good enough to actually do much with those hits he's landing. So, I request that this guy be scrapped in favor of something new.

----------


## Phantom Genius

> Ok...I don't think this guy would actually work as a hero. Sure, he's super smart and skilled at fighting, but he has one power that won't be helpful in a fight and his strength isn't good enough to actually do much with those hits he's landing. So, I request that this guy be scrapped in favor of something new.


Absolutely. The big-eared man hears the enemy invasion coming from miles away and disappears before they can attack. A new hero steps forward to save the day...

----------


## CardTrick

Sorry for the delay, was working out how exactly the character's powers and weakness fit together. 

*Spoiler: Bug*
Show




*Heroic Moniker:* Bug
*Identity:* Secret
*Name:* Deacon Douglass
*Location:* Georgetown University; Washington, D.C.
*Physical Form:* Modified Human (Extra Parts - Organs) 
*Origin:* Maturity

*Fighting:* Remarkable (26) 
*Agility:* Good (8) 
*Strength:* Excellent (16) 
*Endurance:* Excellent (16) 
*Reason:* Remarkable (26)
*Intuition:* Amazing (46)
*Psyche:* Amazing (46) 

*Health:* 136
*Karma:* 118 

*Resources:* Poor (3)
*Popularity:* Good (8)

*Powers: 
Armor Skin: Good (10)* - Deacon's alien organs can cause a transformation of his epidermis that produces a red insectoid carpace around his body which provides him Good resistance to both physical and energy attacks. Up to eight hours of continous deployment this carapace counts as a use of the power for the purposes of overtaxing himself. He can deploy the armor five times before this occurs. However, as the carpace typically also serves as his costume, managing to have days of not using it at all, so it can recharge can be especially bothersome.  
*Carrier Wave: Good (8)* - Deacon can carry himself aloft via ambient microwave radiation in his environment, creating a little red shimmer around himself when he does so. The shimmer can also support up to 400 additional pounds of weight without Deacon having to carry it. Using this shimmer, Deacon can propell himself through the air at up to 120 mph. Up to every ten minutes of contious flight is considered a single use of this power with regards to his energy limits. He has thirty six uses of this power before risking overtaxing it. Thus, Deacon's current maximum flight distance from a full charged state is around 720 miles (or six hours of flight), though he and anyone he carries really don't want to still be airborne when he reaches that limit.   
*Control Technology: Remarkable (30)* - Deacon can control technology. He can choose to either affect all the techology/technological powers of a single target within 8 areas of himself, or all of one kind of technology/technological effect within a 1 area radius of himself. The intensity of the FEAT required to control technology depends upon the target. Negating the effects of technology and technology-based powers is automatic if the technology's rank (or the Psyche of living target with technological powers) is Typical or less, Green if it is Good or Excellent, Yellow if it is Remarkable, Red if it Incredible, and impossible if Amazing or higher. This is also true of increasing or decreasing the rank of a technology, which can be augmented either way by up to 30 points. However, manipulating technology in more specific ways is never automatic. While the same limits as above apply to who or what can be affected, Reason FEATs are also required. Altering the basic direction of any technology (making a car or missile swerve away) is at a Green FEAT, changing an element of its effects in some way (making an power nullifying collar affect everyone else in the same area as the wearer instead of the wearer themselves) is a Yellow FEAT, and radically altering a piece of technology (reconfiguring a toaster into a plasma blaster) is a red feat.  This complex application of Deacon's powers can drain rather quickly, with only 8 uses before it becomes overtaxed. Negations and Manipulations are instanaeous and count as a use with each application. Magnications and reductions of power ranks can be maintained at a rate of one hour per use. 
*Dangersense: Monstrous (63)* - As a result of alien tissue from his implants having spread to his brain and nervous system, Deacon can send his mind into a computer-like overdrive that allows him effectively run predictive algoritms in his head, that can calculate hazards more than a minute (63 seconds) before they would actually occur. While this power is active, Deacon uses a Monstrous (63) rank for determining suprise, blocking, dodging, and escaping. For the purposes of using up his energy, up to an hour of continous use of this power is considered a single use of his power and he can only use it up to eight times before doing can have detrimental effects upon him. 
*Radiowave Control: Amazing (46)* - Deacon can manipulate the microwave transmissions of any form of technology with Amazing ability. Simply jamming any kind of transmission as well as manipulating/producing any form of audio-only format transmissions are automatic feats for him. Realitively basic audiovisual transmission are a Green feat, while more elaborate ones are a Red feat. Manipulating or producing truly complex and elaborate broadcasts is currently impossible for him.  Deacon can't interfere with natural sources of microwave energy, only those generated or utilized by technology. Thus is Radiowave Control is not a nemesis or counter for most other entities with similar microwave powers, though theirs may still be a counter for his. Likewise, his Amazing resistance to microwave-based powers does not apply to effects from non-techological sources.  
*Radiowave Generation: Remarkable (26)* - Deacon's blasts deal Remarkable (26) microwave energy damage to technological targets but are not as useful against other foes. However, the Good (10) microwave energy damage they deal to non-technological targets is still nastier than your average pistol. Deacon can fire off sixteen blasts before overtaxing himself. 
*Stealth: Amazing (46)* - As a minor subset of his ability to manipulate technology, Deacon can screen himself from all manner of technological detection, such that sensors and the like take a -8CS reduction in their ability to detect him (all the way to shift-0 in some cases). Of all his abilities, this one is the least likely to ever overtax him both because he can have it continously active for roughly a full day before it is considered to use up a single instance of his maximum of thirty six use and because finding days to not use it at all so it can recover isn't as onerous as other powers. 

*Talents:*
*Student* - Deacon is currently a undergraduate student at Georgetown University. He has no other talents currently, but can acquire new talents more easily, both from teammates (1000 karma) and those outside the group (800 karma)

*Contacts:
Ietri (Political - Other National)* - Deacon gained his powers from an organ transplant undertaken to save his life as a child. This organs came from a technomorphic insectiod alien species living on Earth in secret (from the public but not the government) as refugees from a planet destroyed by a cosmic calamity. After deciding to become Bug as teenager, Deacon was approached by representatives of the species and has maintained friendly relations.  The Ietri living on Earth have access to Monstrous resources, but a generally reluctant to provide aid if it would expose their people to harm. 

*Weakness: 
Biophysical Overtaxation* - Deacon's powers come from alien organs implanted in him as a child that are only mostly accepted as part of his human body which also isn't exactly genetically equipped to facilitate them. As noted under each of his powers, using any one of them beyond their limits will cause all of them to temporarily cease functioning. Also, if he doesn't immediately stop what he's doing and instead continues engaging in any form of strenuous activities his biological condition will also decline at a rate -1CS to each primary ability every minute until each ability is only Typical (6) rank. Simply spending a entire turn resting to let his body adjust to the over-taxation by a power will allow him to use his other powers again and likewise return his primary abilities to their normal ranks, however the over-taxed powers remain unavailable until he has gone without using them at least a full day. This recovery is at a rate of only one useage per day, but it can occur even before a power is fully taxed. For example, Deacon sometimes tries to limit his heroic excursions to no more than eight hours every other day, because that way he never risks overtaxing the carpace that also serves as his costume.

----------


## DarkOmens67

If you are still opened for players.

True Name; Petty Officer First Class William Klydsmore
Hero Name; Typhoon
Age; 28
Background; PO1 Klydsmore was serving on the USS Anchorage in the Pacific Ocean.  The Anchorage was primarily a science frigate performing decontamination operations in the Marshall Islands.  The incident that transformed PO1 Klydsmore took place on 17 June 2020 when a Russian submarine 'accidentally' ran into the port side of the Anchorage; the sailor fell overboard from the impact and landed in radioactive waters.  Initially thought to have perished in the accident, the vessel returned to Honolulu without the sailor as Klydsmore was forced to survive on the highly contaminated island.

When the Anchorage returned a year later, William was able to make contact, but was kept in quarantine when the commanders saw electricity swirling around the sailor and dark matter entwined around his body like a vine.   He was medically retired from the Navy with full disability benefits.


Origin; 28  Altered Human
Fighting: (32   Good) Rank 8 
Agility:  (13 Typical)   Rank 8  (Pg 5 Altered Human "After rolls, may increase one ability by 1 rank'
Strength:  (13 Typical) Rank 5
Endurance:  (24 Good) Rank 8
Reason:  (18 Typical)  Rank 5
Intuition: (36 Good) Rank 8
Psyche: (14 Typical) Rank 5

Health: 29
Karma: 18
Initiative Modifier; +8
Resources:
Popularity;

Power 1: Matter Control; Weather Control (61) Amazing 50
Power 2; Matter Control; Water Control (81)   Monstrous 75
Power 3; Energy Control; Darkforce Manipulation (49)  Amazing 50
Power 4; *Not available initially.* Invisibility (91)   Unearthly 100

Talent 1: Sleight of Hand
Talent 2; Mesmerism/Hypnotism
* post roll count doesn't match database

----------


## DarkOmens67

The rolls are on #1368 of the dice rolling thread, but didn't allow me to link them on the previous post.

----------


## MutantDragon

Ok, time to start a new character!

*Spoiler: Rolls*
Show

Physical Form:(1d100)[*87*]
Origin: (1d100)[*25*]
Fighting:(1d100)[*55*]
Agility: (1d100)[*12*]
Strength: (1d100)[*11*]
Endurance: (1d100)[*37*]
Reason: (1d100)[*73*]
Intuition: (1d100)[*90*]
Psyche: (1d100)[*3*]
Resources: (1d100)[*11*]
Popularity: (1d100)[*85*]
Weakness Stimulus: (1d100)[*9*]
Weakness Effect: (1d100)[*46*]
Weakness Duration: (1d100)[*9*]
Powers: (1d100)[*27*]
Talents: (1d100)[*83*]
Contacts: (1d100)[*67*]

----------


## MutantDragon

So, I am a computer with the self achievement origin (did he turn himself into a computer or did a computer give itself superpowers?). EX Fighting, PR Agility, PR Strength, TY Endurance, MN Reason, RM Intuition, and... :Small Eek: ...uh...feeble psyche. Resources are GD, Popularity is IN for some reason, the weakness is an elemental allergy that negates powers for the duration of contact, and Mr. Computer has 3/5 Powers, 3/4 Talents, and 3/3 Contacts. And remember, you should trust the computer. The computer is your friend.

----------


## MutantDragon

*Spoiler: Rolls*
Show

Power 1 Category: (1d100)[*65*]
Power 1: (1d100)[*64*]

Power 2 Category: (1d100)[*52*]
Power 2: (1d100)[*67*]

Power 3 Category: (1d100)[*56*]
Power 3: (1d100)[*81*]

Talent 1 Category: (1d100)[*96*]
Talent 1: (1d10)[*2*]

Talent 2 Category: (1d100)[*20*]
Talent 2: (1d10)[*8*]

Talent 3 Category: (1d100)[*80*]
Talent 3: (1d10)[*7*]

----------


## MutantDragon

*Spoiler: Rolls*
Show


Power 1 Rank: (1d100)[*47*]
Power 2 Rank: (1d100)[*24*]
Power 3 Rank: (1d100)[*67*]

----------


## MutantDragon

Ok, so the computer has GD Linguistics, TY Elemental Conversion, and EX Spray. He's also an Artist and Geneticist who is skilled with blunt weapons.

----------


## MutantDragon

I'm dropping Resources by 2 (down to PR) so I can grab an extra power.

*Spoiler: Rolls*
Show


Power Category: (1d100)[*76*]
Power: (1d100)[*76*]
Power Rank: (1d100)[*17*]

----------


## MutantDragon

I now have TY Suspended Animation.

----------


## MutantDragon

Have I seriously created another non-combat super-genius character? I have, haven't I? Dang. But at least this one has created an awesome backstory in my mind. Just not necessarily one that actually works for this game.

----------


## Phantom Genius

MD: I don't think I've ever seen the sentient computer in a game, but I am intrigued. While your character is very valuable, it doesn't work well for comic book combat. Did you use your free re-roll yet? Maybe re-roll strength and use a blunt weapon or reroll one of the unexciting powers?

CT: Can Bug join us in the OOC?

Now I need to figure out where DO got those rolls...

----------


## MutantDragon

> MD: I don't think I've ever seen the sentient computer in a game, but I am intrigued. While your character is very valuable, it doesn't work well for comic book combat. Did you use your free re-roll yet? Maybe re-roll strength and use a blunt weapon or reroll one of the unexciting powers?
> 
> CT: Can Bug join us in the OOC?
> 
> Now I need to figure out where DO got those rolls...


Oh! I forgot about the free rerolls! Ill redo strength right now, then!

(1d100)[*27*]

----------


## MutantDragon

Well...I now have Typical Strength.

----------


## MutantDragon

The odd part is, while not powerful in a combat role, this guy has actually shaped up into something interesting _and_ somewhat coherent.

----------


## Phantom Genius

> The odd part is, while not powerful in a combat role, this guy has actually shaped up into something interesting _and_ somewhat coherent.


Want to just swap your Typ Strength for your Rem Intuition?

----------


## Phantom Genius

DarkOmens67: It's great to meet you and I love your backstory. The ranks for your powers aren't the same as your dice rolls, though. They are actually rolls on Column 4. 

Also, everybody gets one re-roll and you could really use some more Health. 

I also need to check on if *Darkforce* Manipulation gives you a source of it as well. Otherwise, it's pretty useless if there's no *darkforce* in the area for you to manipulate. (It is one of my favorite powers, though.)

----------


## DarkOmens67

> DarkOmens67: It's great to meet you and I love your backstory. The ranks for your powers aren't the same as your dice rolls, though. They are actually rolls on Column 4. 
> 
> Also, everybody gets one re-roll and you could really use some more Health. 
> 
> I also need to check on if *Darkforce* Manipulation gives you a source of it as well. Otherwise, it's pretty useless if there's no *darkforce* in the area for you to manipulate. (It is one of my favorite powers, though.)


If it is OK, I'd forgo taking darkforce, it is interesting but that power and invisibility would make one worthless.  YIKES, I'll go back and roll on column 4   and re-roll my second set.

Thank you.

----------


## DarkOmens67

Reroll second set.

Origins; (1d100)[*17*]
F  (1d100)[*68*]
A   (1d100)[*97*]
S   (1d100)[*20*]
E   (1d100)[*66*]
R   (1d100)[*40*]
I   (1d100)[*62*]
P   (1d100)[*26*]

Powers;  (1d100)[*43*]

----------


## MutantDragon

Ok, I realized that I misread something in the computer description and everything other than my fighting and reason ranks should be one rank higher than I listed them as. And...yeah, swapping intuition and strength would probably be a good call. So I should now have EX fighting, TY agility, IN strength, GD endurance, MN reason, GD intuition, and PR psyche.

----------


## Aleph Null

> DarkOmens67: It's great to meet you and I love your backstory. The ranks for your powers aren't the same as your dice rolls, though. They are actually rolls on Column 4. 
> 
> Also, everybody gets one re-roll and you could really use some more Health. 
> 
> I also need to check on if *Darkforce* Manipulation gives you a source of it as well. Otherwise, it's pretty useless if there's no *darkforce* in the area for you to manipulate. (It is one of my favorite powers, though.)


Seeing as you bolded, italicized, and colored the word *darkforce* throughout that post the story checks out. While I haven't read the power, it sounds deliciously edgy and a lot of fun.

Also, in the event that you're still recruiting when I finish with my cross-country move, I may attempt to get in on this.

----------


## DarkOmens67

True Name; Petty Officer First Class William Klydsmore
Hero Name; Typhoon
Age; 28
Background; PO1 Klydsmore was serving on the USS Anchorage in the Pacific Ocean. The Anchorage was primarily a science frigate performing decontamination operations in the Marshall Islands. The incident that transformed PO1 Klydsmore took place on 17 June 2020 when a Russian submarine 'accidentally' ran into the port side of the Anchorage; the sailor fell overboard from the impact and landed in radioactive waters. Initially thought to have perished in the accident, the vessel returned to Honolulu without the sailor as Klydsmore was forced to survive on the highly contaminated island.

When the Anchorage returned a year later, William was able to make contact, but was kept in quarantine when the commanders saw electricity swirling around the sailor and dark matter entwined around his body like a vine. He was medically retired from the Navy with full disability benefits.


Origin; 28 Altered Human
Fighting: Remarkable
Agility: Amazing
Strength: Good
Endurance: Remarkable
Reason: Typical
Intuition: Remarkable
Psyche: Good

Health: 275
Karma: 18
Initiative Modifier; +8
Resources: Excellent
Popularity; 20

Power 1: Matter Control; Weather Control Amazing 
Power 2; Matter Control; Water Control Monstrous
Power 3; Energy Control; Darkforce Manipulation Amazing 

Talent 1: Sleight of Hand
Talent 2; Mesmerism/Hypnotism

----------


## MutantDragon

I've cobbled together a backstory for the computerized hero. Let me know what you think.

AGR-01
Fighting: EX (16)
Agility: TY (5)
Strength: IN (36)
Endurance: GD (8)
Reason: MN (63)
Intuition: GD (8)
Psyche: PR (3)
Health: 65
Karma: 74
Resources: PR (3)
Popularity: IN (36)

Powers
Linguistics: GD
Elemental Conversion: TY
Spray: EX
Suspended Animation: TY

Talents
Artist, Genetics, Blunt Weapons

Contacts
Robert Jackson (scientist)
Iron Man (you know darn well who)
The X-Men (again, you should know this)


Backstory
AGR-01 (Automated Genetics Researcher 01) was a creation of AIM. The goal was to create a computer that could unlock the mysteries of humanity and mutation. Over the months of its testing, however, the computer started to think. And little by little, it added new programs and skills to its programing. It began to absorb new knowledge when it wasnt being monitored. It didnt have much for a moral compass or for true emotion until one day it discovered art. It was initially puzzled by the human fascination with so useless an endeavor and so began to study it with more intensity. Eventually, he realized why it held value. In a sudden onrush of humanity, the computer felt emotion. And with emotion and an appreciation for beauty, the computer suddenly found itself repulsed by those who had created it. Itshis research was being bent towards evil ends and the computerized intelligence had finally realized that was bad. So, while putting up the appearance of continued labor as an unthinking, unfeeling computer, AGR-01 secretly sabotaged AIMs progress and hacked into a maintenance robot, learning how to fight with what was on hand and the robots prodigious strength. The computer also added new programs, such as one to decipher all forms of language, and it started to modify the robots capabilities. It modified a cleaning spray to generate enough force to be used as a weapon and it even managed to install a prototype device AIM was working on to transform any kind of matter into an element of the users choice. As the computer worked, however, it noticed that one of the scientists it worked with was also holding back progress while pretending to be a valuable asset to AIMs research. Intrigued, the computer eventually dared to reach out to the man. His name was Robert Jackson, and he apparently had come to resent AIMs goals after working there for years. The two collaborated on how to shut down AIMs research and escape when, by pure happenstance, the perfect opportunity was made available in the form of a certain armored Avenger. Iron Man, it turned out, had discovered the AIM research cell the computer and scientist were working for and had come to shut it down. Seeing the perfect opportunity, the two destroyed everything of AIMs that was too dangerous to remain intact while the robotic worker under the AGR-01s control helped Iron Man. After a brief misunderstanding, the three worked together to destroy that AIM cell and parted as friends. Well, Robert and AGR-01 didnt actually part. As a living computer wouldnt be able to function very well in society on its own, Robert took him in and they moved to D.C. where they could continue research for more virtuous ends. AGR-01 also spent time as a hero and artist, creating works of beautiful art and gifting them away for free and fighting crime at the same time as unveiling the mysteries of genetics. Having established quite the name for themselves, it was almost inevitable that Robert and AGR-01 would encounter superheroes requiring their scientific expertise. Specifically, the X-Men, seeking help with genetic puzzle associated with some new mutant they discovered, the team of heroes made a trip to the nations capital to consult with the experts. Working together, and after at least one misadventure, the problem was resolved and the two researchers exchanged contact information with the mutant heroes. Fast forward, and the two have fallen on hard times. While adored by the public, their research funding has largely been cut and it has grown difficult just to keep up with basic expenses. Still, they continue to work to make their world a better place, and, who knows, maybe some heroic endeavors will help convince someone to send a few bucks their way?

----------


## Phantom Genius

MD and DO: I'm not ignoring you. I just need another day to review these.

----------


## Phantom Genius

AGR-01 - I like most of it. AIM is a good nemesis and a computer making art is a nice and original concept. A strong robot with no armor and only mediocre Endurance is interesting. I guess your chips are a little close to the surface. I don't really like Elemental Conversion (for any non-godlike characters) and Spray needs to be attached to something - healing spray, fire spray, fog... How about you re-roll EC and see if we get something that can be combined with Spray?

Glaze is mostly good. I'd like you to change Wayne Enterprises to something else, as this is the Marvel Universe, not the Batman (DC) Universe. You can make up any company you want, I'm thinking. Dwayne Enterprises? 
The numbers after your powers don't make sense to me. They don't match the rank, but they don't look like the roll that would get that rank. Maybe the first one is just a typo? Also, what does this mean? "Regeneration Amazing 46 (Not achieved yet)" Why would there be a power listed/rolled that hasn't been achieved? Talents 2&3 seem redundant, but I didn't re-read them. 

The overall story and theme are good. I'm not sure why you made a second character. Perhaps I was unclear when I mentioned a re-roll? I meant re-roll one ability or power, not an all-new character.  But if this one is more fun, go for it. 

Thank you both for submitting.

----------


## Phantom Genius

> Seeing as you bolded, italicized, and colored the word *darkforce* throughout that post the story checks out. While I haven't read the power, it sounds deliciously edgy and a lot of fun.
> 
> Also, in the event that you're still recruiting when I finish with my cross-country move, I may attempt to get in on this.


If you used your super powers, you'd be there already.  Where are you heading? (You can be as vague as you want.)

----------


## MutantDragon

> AGR-01 - I like most of it. AIM is a good nemesis and a computer making art is a nice and original concept. A strong robot with no armor and only mediocre Endurance is interesting. I guess your chips are a little close to the surface. I don't really like Elemental Conversion (for any non-godlike characters) and Spray needs to be attached to something - healing spray, fire spray, fog... How about you re-roll EC and see if we get something that can be combined with Spray?


Sounds good to me!


Category: (1d100)[*54*]
Power: (1d100)[*50*]
Rank: (1d100)[*33*]

----------


## MutantDragon

TY missile creation. So, a high pressure water jet for the spray, maybe?

----------


## DarkOmens67

See if this works

True Name; Petty Officer First Class William Klydsmore
Hero Name; Typhoon
Age; 28
Background; PO1 Klydsmore was serving on the USS Anchorage in the Pacific Ocean. The Anchorage was primarily a science frigate performing decontamination operations in the Marshall Islands. The incident that transformed PO1 Klydsmore took place on 17 June 2020 when a Russian submarine 'accidentally' ran into the port side of the Anchorage; the sailor fell overboard from the impact and landed in radioactive waters. Initially thought to have perished in the accident, the vessel returned to Honolulu without the sailor as Klydsmore was forced to survive on the highly contaminated island.

When the Anchorage returned a year later, William was able to make contact, but was kept in quarantine when the commanders saw electricity swirling around the sailor and dark matter entwined around his body like a vine. He was medically retired from the Navy with full disability benefits.


Origin; 28 Altered Human
Fighting: Remarkable
Agility: Amazing
Strength: Good
Endurance: Remarkable
Reason: Typical
Intuition: Remarkable
Psyche: Good

Health: 275
Karma: 18
Initiative Modifier; +8
Resources: Excellent
Popularity; 20

Power 1: Matter Control; Weather Control Amazing
Power 2; Matter Control; Water Control Monstrous
Power 3; Energy Control; Darkforce Manipulation Amazing

Talent 1: Sleight of Hand
Talent 2; Mesmerism/Hypnotism

----------


## Phantom Genius

> TY missile creation. So, a high pressure water jet for the spray, maybe?


I think it's pretty lame, unless you're a firefighter.  :Small Smile: 

Please re-roll it unless you love it.  Interestingly, I might have a partner for you. Someone with high resources, low reason, and in need of more powers. (PC, not NPC)

----------


## MutantDragon

> I think it's pretty lame, unless you're a firefighter. 
> 
> Please re-roll it unless you love it.  Interestingly, I might have a partner for you. Someone with high resources, low reason, and in need of more powers. (PC, not NPC)


Can't argue with that! I'll preroll and you can consider me intrigued with the second part of that.

Category: (1d100)[*45*]
Power: (1d100)[*27*]
Rank: (1d100)[*18*]

----------


## MutantDragon

Ok, so TY Diminution. A shrinking spray.

----------


## MutantDragon

I'll go with atomic reduction and if I roll a five or lower on a d100 roll, shrunken targets will find themselves unable to eat, breath, etc.

(1d100)[*48*]

----------


## MutantDragon

Ok, my targets are safe.

----------


## Phantom Genius

> you can consider me intrigued with the second part of that.


MutantDragon and Paradox26: You both greatly desire to be heroes, but are lacking the raw power needed to handle the supervillain threat. MD has a supergenius intellect and could easily design and build armor suits that would enhance your abilities to a higher level, except that he can't pay for it. P26 has millions in the bank and has one incredible power, but lacks the technical knowledge to build a complex system.

I propose a super-hero team-up. Here are the rules:
*Spoiler: Research*
Show

Power Suits This category includes all items that modify the wearer's seven basic abilities. The applicable ranks are the
item's material strength or Body Armor (whichever is higher), and the final stats of the modified abilities.
Other modifiers:
+1 CS for every Power added (if Power is within one of, or higher than, the highest stat, it becomes an applicable
rank, and this modifier is ignored) 
Example: You wish to build a superpowered suit of Good material, providing Excellent Body Armor, raising your Strength
to Amazing and Endurance to Incredible. Effective cost is Amazing +1CS (for the Incredible) or Monstrous cost. The Good
material and Excellent Body Armor have no effect on the effective cost. 
Example: You wish to build a superpowered suit of Excellent material that provides Good Body Armor, raises Strength
to Remarkable, and duplicates the powers of Flight at the Excellent rank, with Force attack (Repulsors) at the Remarkable rank.
The effective cost is Remarkable (highest rank) + 2CS (other Remarkable) +1CS (one of the Excellent ranks) +1CS (the
other Excellent rank) for Unearthly cost. Compare the two examples. It costs more to build a power suit with more options than
one that has certain specialized functions. This is why such suits are normally restricted in their capabilities. (Remember
 Hi-tech heroes such as Iron Man exist outside this way of constructing items.)

Power Suit Option: An alternate method of building a Power Suit revolves around those suits that modify the ability by column
shifts as opposed to setting higher levels. A harness that would increase the wearer's Strength by +1CS (Excellent max) would
be of this type. For building Power Suits of this type, figure the effective cost using the material strength or Body Armor rank (whichever is higher), and the Power ranks of any powers that are given to the suit. For every shift that the suit modifies a primary ability, modify the result by +1CS. To determine maximum ranks, calculate the results if the inventor (choose one if a
group effort) were wearing the suit. If an inventor with a Strength of Good built a suit that modified Strength by +1CS, the
maximum Strength would be Excellent. Example: A character is building a Power suit made of Excellent materials, providing
Typical Body Armor, and duplicating the Flight power at Good rank. The suit modifies Strength by +2CS, and Endurance
by +1CS. Effective cost is Excellent +1CS (Good flight) +2CS (Strength) +1CS (Endurance) for an Amazing effective cost.
The inventor has Good Strength and Typical Endurance, so the maximums of the suit are Excellent for both. Were the
suit constructed to provide Excellent Strength and Endurance, cost would be prohibitive (Excellent + 2CS (one Excellent)
+2CS (second Excellent) +1CS (Good Flight), for Unearthly effective cost.


*Spoiler: Payment*
Show

Once effective cost is calculated, the player(s) involved make a Resource FEAT.
This FEAT may be out of one character's pocket, a combined FEAT if two characters have Resources within one rank of each
other, or as a result of using Contacts with sufficient Resources to create the device.


*Spoiler: Success?*
Show

After making the Resource FEAT and spending the amount of time required for the invention, the inventor makes a Reason
FEAT roll to determine if the invention is successful. Use the hero's Reason, or the highest Reason of those heroes involved,
with the following modifications:
+1CS for assistance, no less than one rank lower (maximum of +1) 
+1CS for each applicable talent (examples  electronic for building a robot, piloting for building a plane; maximum of +3CS from talents) 
-1CS if time was shortened by rushing 
-1CS for each special requirement in the invention (Maximum of -3CS)

The inventor makes the Reason FEAT and reads the result from the list below, If the effective cost is greater than the Reason of
the inventor (after all shifts), then the result is read as one color less than the one rolled. (Red becomes yellow, yellow green,
and green becomes white). 
White Result: You missed something, but a double check shows what it is. Start again. No Resource FEAT is needed, but the
amount of time is the same, and a special requirement is added. 
Green Result: It flies, Wilbur, but not for long. The device will fail in 1-100 turns. Failure may result in destruction or
damage, depending on the situation. Repairs done as for White result. 
Yellow Result. Working prototype. Operates at -1CS for all abilities until fine tuned. Fine tuning takes 1-10 additional days. 
Red Result: Success! The device does exactly what it was designed for. 

Karma and Success: Karma may be added before the die roll, but in this case, and this case only, the amount of Karma should be
determined before the roll is made.


So I'm thinking Excellent armor for each of you and one power is within reach for Paradox26's Remarkable Resources. And since you haven't started adventuring yet, the time is not a factor.

----------


## MutantDragon

> MutantDragon and Paradox26: You both greatly desire to be heroes, but are lacking the raw power needed to handle the supervillain threat. MD has a supergenius intellect and could easily design and build armor suits that would enhance your abilities to a higher level, except that he can't pay for it. P26 has millions in the bank and has one incredible power, but lacks the technical knowledge to build a complex system.
> 
> I propose a super-hero team-up. Here are the rules:
> *Spoiler: Research*
> Show
> 
> Power Suits This category includes all items that modify the wearer's seven basic abilities. The applicable ranks are the
> item's material strength or Body Armor (whichever is higher), and the final stats of the modified abilities.
> Other modifiers:
> ...



I'm on board with this! Assuming Paradox26 is also cool with it, I think my suit would be GD material, EX body armor, and, assuming I'm reading this right, GD true flight.

----------


## Aleph Null

> If you used your super powers, you'd be there already.  Where are you heading? (You can be as vague as you want.)


East

...god I wish I had super powers. But sadly we live in a boring mundane reality. Which is why I love to escape using RPGs  :Tongue:

----------


## Phantom Genius

> I'm on board with this! Assuming Paradox26 is also cool with it, I think my suit would be GD material, EX body armor, and, assuming I'm reading this right, GD true flight.


You don't HAVE to have True Flight. The way I read it, you can have any power in the book, if the technology exists.

----------


## MutantDragon

Yeah, I know. I just thought True Flight would work best for my character. What I meant about reading it right was in reference to the power rank.

----------


## Phantom Genius

> Yeah, I know. I just thought True Flight would work best for my character. What I meant about reading it right was in reference to the power rank.


Good deal. As long as you're wearing the "suit," you will have Excellent body armor and Good true flight.

----------


## MutantDragon

> Good deal. As long as you're wearing the "suit," you will have Excellent body armor and Good true flight.


Good deal! And have a Merry Christmas!

----------


## Phantom Genius

I'm ready for AGR-01 to join us in OOC and IC. (Can I call him "Angry One?")

Dark Omens, I'm still not sure what you're doing. I asked a few questions and suddenly there's a new character with what seem to be the wrong stats, a Health that's way too high, and power ranks that don't track. Can you help me understand what you're doing?

----------


## MutantDragon

> I'm ready for AGR-01 to join us in OOC and IC. (Can I call him "Angry One?")


Cool! Ill join on that today. And, yes, Angry One is an acceptable form of address. ;)

----------

